# Kitty Photo



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I discovered I have adope photoshop today (I was just playing about on the computer when I came across it) and have been on it for hours. I've been after this programme for months and to just discover I have it is heaven! I love changing the photos and adding backgrounds, and want to show you guys some of my cat work to see what you think. So heres the normal picture of kirby










and my adaption...










photoshop is so fun!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*picture*

that's so cool! I wish i had photoshop, but i don't :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I've got Corel myself :wink: . Wow 8O , that second picture looks like it is glowing!


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool. YOu color dodged it to give it a glowing affect! 8) I'm experimenting with 7.0, it's pretty cool.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't see your pictures -- I just get red xs. I have version 8.0. But anyway, I had an idea. Since there are a few more people here now who like to mess around with graphics, perhaps we could start some sort of a thread for it? I used to go to a forum a while ago where SOOO many people were amazing with graphics -- we had contests all the time. 

One contest was to all start with the same picture -- and then see what everyone could do with it. Another contest would be for one person to make a graphic, and then everyone else would try to duplicate it, and whoever came the closest would do the next one. Do you think anyone would be interested in threads like those?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds cool!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm not sure why you can't see my pictures...does anyone else have this problem because I can see them ok.

I love the idea, it sounds like alot of fun, and a great way to improve skills, but all I have is adobe photoshop elements 2.0. Not very good! But I'll try my best if we do have it!

heres another picture I experimented with today. I couldn't do the glowing effect with this one for some reason :?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I see them now. Don't know what the problem was. Maybe server was down when I looked at them? lol.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can see them. I like the last one. Fire kitty!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> I can see them. I like the last one. Fire kitty!


lol, thats my fave as well. Its the most recent I've done, so I kind of knew more about the techiniques that time, wheras for the others I was just playing around an hoping it looked alright.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*I use photoshop. Do you mean adobe photoshop?? If u do then thats what i use and i like using it.  I like your pictures*


----------

